# [V] diverse Hardware: X-Fi Titanium Retail#S939 ASUS A8R-MVP#Nanoxia 92mm Fan#Game Bo



## Spcial (18. Dezember 2009)

*Hallo Leute,*

           benötige folgende Hardware / Software / sonstiges nicht mehr. Alles funktioniert selbstverständlich einwandfrei! 


zwei 4Pin auf Sata Adapter *(*je* 70cent€)*
PS/2 Tastatur auf USB Adapter *(1€)*
4Pin auf 2x 4Pin Kabel (UV blue) *(1€)*
Xbox 360 4 Connect Freischaltcode *(1€**)*
Playstation 1 Controller von Sony *(3€)*
80mm Staubschutz-Filter *NEU* *(80cent)*
Nanoxia 92mm Lüfter (FX92-1400RPM) *(3€)*
Logitech Dialog 320 Mikrofon (schwarz) *(2€)*
Gridlock'd DVD mit Tupac Shakur & Tim Roth [Englisch] (neuwertig) *(4€)*
Game Boy Advance Clear Blue inkl. Handbuch + Original Nintendo Tasche *(25€)*
Cheatmodul Action Replay GBX *(2€)*
Game Boy (funktioniert auf dem Advance) Donkey Kong inkl. Handbuch *(3,50€)*
Game Boy (funktioniert auf dem Advance) Small Soldiers inkl. Handbuch *(3,50€)*
Game Boy Advance Dave Mirra 2 BMX *(4€)*
Wii No More Heroes *(15€)*
zwei T-Com DSL Splitter mit Schrauben + Kabel, Anleitungen & CD (1x neu, 1x gebraucht)* (3€)*
Comlink DVI Monitor Kabel *NEU **(3€)*
USB zu USB Kabel *NEU (1€)*
zwei 2m HDMI 1.3 Kabel *NEU & OVP **(*je* 4€)*
eSATA Slotblende mit Arretierung (2-Port / 0,5m) von Sharkoon *NEU & OVP **(4€)*
Gigabyte IDE, SATA, Floppy Kabel *NEU & OVP **(1€)*
die nicht betittelten Kabel auf Foto für je *1€* 
Oblivion für PC *(9€ inkl. Versand)*

 * Preise sind Verhandelbar!  

    #* Game Boy ist gebraucht. Funktioniert ohne Probleme. Klappe vom Batteriefach hält nicht mehr, aber beim Exemplar von meinen Bruder ist er auch schon lose. Es stört nicht wirklich, man kann den einfach draußen lassen oder eben mit Tesafilm etc. dran kleben. Oder Ersatzdeckel kaufen! 

           Bei Interesse kann ich mir die beiden mal genauer angucken und ich schicke euch das besser erhaltene Exemplar zu, aber es geht auf jeden Fall in Ordnung vom Zustand her. Auch keine Pixelfehler oder so.

            Bei Interesse einfach hier *posten* oder *pm* schreiben.  

           Zahlung per *Überweisung* oder gerne auch per *PayPal.* *  
*Versand per *DHL/Post *oder per *Hermes.*  

läuft auch bei PCGHX 

   >  die X-Fi Titanium + gratis Zeug(s)  geht an TAPO. 

          MFG


----------



## TAPO (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] diverse Hardware: X-Fi Titanium Retail#S939 ASUS A8R-MVP#Nanoxia 92mm Fan#Gam*

habe die X-FI Titanium soeben erstanden


----------



## Spcial (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] diverse Hardware: X-Fi Titanium Retail#S939 ASUS A8R-MVP#Nanoxia 92mm Fan#Gam*

push


----------

